# Psalm 65



## jw (Nov 11, 2005)

Psalm 65 
To the chief Musician,
A Psalm and Song of David. 
Here we are directed to praise God, (1.) For his kindness manifested in his kingdom of grace Â­ in hearing prayers; in pardoning iniquities; in satisfying the souls of his people with his blessings; and in protecting and supporting them in every exigence, ver. 1-5. (2.) For his kindness in the kingdom of Providence in fixing the mountains; in calming the seas; in preserving the regular succession of day and night; and in rendering the fields fruitful, and the flocks numerous and happy, ver. 6-13. 

While I sing, let praise wait, in my soul, for the Lord; and let me pour out my heart before him. Under a deep sense of guilt and pollution, let me believe his unbounded forgiveness, and sanctifying influence. Let me come even to his seat, and enjoy ravishing fellowship with him. Let all my confidence be fixed on him; and, even in the blessings of Providence, let me discern the exceeding riches of his grace. 

1 Praise waits for thee in Sion, Lord:
to thee vows paid shall be.
2 O thou that hearer art of pray'r,
all flesh shall come to thee.

3 Iniquities, I must confess,
prevail against me do:
But as for our transgressions,
them purge away shalt thou.

4 Bless'd is the man whom thou dost chuse,
and mak'st approach to thee,
That he within thy courts, O Lord,
may still a dweller be:

We surely shall be satisfy'd
with thy abundant grace,
And with the goodness of thy house,
ev'n of thy holy place.

5 O God of our salvation,
thou, in thy righteousness,
By fearful works unto our pray'rs
thine answer dost express:

Therefore the ends of all the earth,
and those afar that be
Upon the sea, their confidence,
O Lord, will place in thee.

6 Who, being girt with pow'r, sets fast
by his great strength the hills.
7 Who noise of seas, noise of their waves,
and people's tumult, stills.

8 Those in the utmost parts that dwell
are at thy signs afraid:
Th' outgoings of the morn and ev'n
by thee are joyful made.

9 The earth thou visit'st, wat'ring it;
thou mak'st it rich to grow
With God's full flood; thou corn prepar'st,
when thou provid'st it so.

10 Her rigs thou wat'rest plenteously,
her furrows settelest:
With show'rs thou dost her mollify,
her spring by thee is blest.

11 So thou the year most lib'rally
dost with thy goodness crown;
And all thy paths abundantly
on us drop fatness down.

12 They drop upon the pastures wide,
that do in deserts lie;
The little hills on ev'ry side
rejoice right pleasantly.

13 With flocks the pastures clothed be,
the vales with corn are clad;
And now they shout and sing to thee,
for thou hast made them glad.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 11, 2005)

Psalm 65 -- Tune: Webb

1 Praise waits for Thee in Zion!
To thee vows paid shall be.
2 O God, of prayer the hearer, 
All flesh shall come to Thee.
3 Iniquities are daily
Prevailing over me;
But all of our transgressions
Are covered o'er by Thee.

4 How blessed the man Thou choosest
And bringest near to Thee,
That in Thy courts for ever
His dwelling place may be.
We shall within Thy temple
Be wholly satisfied
And filled with all the goodness
Thy sacred courts provide.

5 O God of our salvation,
Thou in Thy righteousness
With awesome deeds and wonders
Thine answer wilt express,
O Thou in Whom confiding
All ends of earth agree,
And people who are sailing
Upon the farthest sea.

6 Thy might has built the mountains;
Power clothes Thee evermore,
7 To calm the nations' clamour
And still the ocean's roar.
8 Thine awesome signs and wonders
Fill distant lands with fear.
Thou makest dawn and sunset
For joy to shout and cheer.

9 Thy visits bring the showers;
Thou dost enrich the field.
God's river brims with water;
Thou dost prepare earth's yield.
10 Thou waterest earth's furrows;
Clods break down 'neath Thy rain.
Thou soft'nest earth with showers
To bless each sprouting grain.

11 Thou crownest years with goodness;
Thy steps enrich the ground.
12 The desert pastures blossom;
The hills with joy resound.
13 The fields with flocks are covered;
The vales with grain are clad.
They all rejoice with shouting!
They all with songs are glad!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 12, 2005)

*The Comprehensive Psalter sets Psalm 65:1-8 to the tune ST STEPHEN (CM, Isaac Smith). Text below is as it is in the CP. Download tune below text.

Psalm 65:1-8
To the chief Musician, A Psalm and Song of David.*

_mf_ 1 Praise waits for thee in Sion, Lord: to thee vows paid shall be.
2 O thou that hearer art of pray´r, all flesh shall come to thee.
_mp_ 3 Iniquities, I must confess, prevail against me do:
_m_ But as for our transgressions, them purge away shalt thou.

4 Bless´d is the man whom thou dost chuse, and mak´st approach to thee,
That he within thy courts, O Lord, may still a dweller be:
_mf_ We surely shall be satisfy´d with thy abundant grace,
And with the goodness of thy house, ev´n of thy holy place.

5 O God of our salvation, thou, in thy righteousness,
By fearful works unto our pray´rs thine answer dost express:
Therefore the ends of all the earth, and those afar that be
Upon the sea, their confidence, O Lord, will place in thee.

6 Who, being girt with pow´r, sets fast by his great strength the hills.
7 Who noise of seas, noise of their waves, and people´s tumult, stills.
8 Those in the utmost parts that dwell are at thy signs afraid:
Th´ outgoings of the morn and ev´n by thee are joyful made.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 12, 2005)

*The Comprehensive Psalter sets Psalm 65:1-8 to the tune FAITH (CM, John Bacchus Dykes). Text below is as it is in the CP. Download tune below text.

Psalm 65:9-13*

_mf_ 9 The earth thou visit´st, wat´ring it; thou mak´st it rich to grow
With God´s full flood; thou corn prepar´st, when thou provid´st it so.
10 Her rigs thou wat´rest plenteously, her furrows settelest:
With show´rs thou dost her mollify, her spring by thee is blest.

11 So thou the year most lib´rally dost with thy goodness crown;
And all thy paths abundantly on us drop fatness down.
12 They drop upon the pastures wide, that do in deserts lie;
The little hills on ev´ry side rejoice right pleasantly.

13 With flocks the pastures clothed be, the vales with corn are clad;
_c_ And now they shout and sing to thee, for thou hast made them glad.


----------

